# My sr20 powered 1999 sentra se-l



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice dude! how bout some interior/engine bay pics? were the mirrors painted or did they come stock as body colour?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

how many horse u think you put out at the wheels


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

are you giving us the middle finger in one of those pics?

jr


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

will the Northern Alliance have to be informed of this grotesque action?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

where is the the humor on this forum? 

well, i edited the post. sorry if i offended anybody.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Nice lookin car...


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

SuperblkStalion said:


> *are you giving us the middle finger in one of those pics?
> 
> jr *


where is he flipping us off? lol, i dont see it


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

not feelin the corner lenses next to the headlights. The rest of it looks clean though...


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thats a nice looking car man. I want to see the engine bay too.


----------

